# How many 3DS games do you own?



## thisistian (Nov 19, 2016)

This can be physical disks or digital version. I currently have 3, hoping to get one more by Christmas.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I currently have five, with one on the way; all are digital downloads (Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy, Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies) except for one of them (Pokemon X) as well as the new one coming in the mail (Pokemon Moon).


----------



## jupisan (Nov 19, 2016)

I have 6 games ACNL,Fantasy Life,Pokemon X,Omega Saphhire,Smash,and soon Pokemon Sun.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 19, 2016)

Currently installed:


Spoiler



Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
Hyrule Warriors Legends
Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Zelda: Triforce Heroes
Zelda; Majora's Mask 3D
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Final Fantasy Explorers
Super Smash Bros 4
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros 2
Cave Story
Fire Emblem Awakening
Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam
Bravely Default
Bravely Second
Puzzles and Dragons Z + Super Mario Bros Edition
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Moon
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call
Story of Seasons
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Kirby Triple Deluxe
LBX: Little Battlers eXperience
Shovel Knight
Legend of Legacy
Dragon Quest VII: Fragmants of the Forgotten Past 3D
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
Yo-Kai Watch
Yo-Kai Watch 2: Fleshy Souls
Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl
Etrian Odyssey Untold 2: The Fafnir Knight
Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan
Etrian Mystery Dungeon
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
Chibi-Robo Zip Lash
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy
Rune Factory 4
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Kid Icarus Uprising
Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright
Fantasy Life
Pokemon Battle Trozei
Gurumin 3D: A Monstrous Adventure

Plus various Virtual console titles.



Currently Uninstalled:


Spoiler



Pure Chess
Pokemon Picross
Nintendo Badge Arcade
Code of Princess
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
LEGO Jurassic World
Pokemon Art Academy
LEGO Batman 3: Beyond Gotham
SENRAN KAGURA 2: Deep Crimson
Lord of Magna: Maiden Heaven
Disney Magical World
Woah Dave!
Mighty Switch Force!
Mighty Gunvolt
Pokemon Rumble World
Ketzal's Corridors
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Mario Party: Island Tour
Mario Kart 7
Yoshi's New Island
Pokemon Shuffle
Star Fox 64 3D
KAMI
Toys VS Monsters
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog
3D Classics: Kid Icarus
3D Classics: Gunstar Heroes
3D Classics: Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Yu-Gi-Oh! ZEXAL: World Duel Carnival
Castle Conquerer Defender
Zombie Panic in Wonderland


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Nov 19, 2016)

52 games mostly physical and some digital.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have ACNL, Happy home designer, Tomodachi Life, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Mario kart 7, and super smash bros for the 3ds.


----------



## Nena (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello Alaros  are all of the currently installed games are on a nice size micro card ? I asked because Im  looking to buy and download a few games that are a lot of blocks.  I have 208,665 blocks open and wanted to get like paper mario sticker star, harvest moon skytree and mario & Luigi paper jam just to name some. Sorry for the long message  and thanks for reading.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 21, 2016)

I have 2 but I lost one and I cant find it!
I get like 1-2 games every year


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 21, 2016)

Nena said:


> Hello Alaros  are all of the currently installed games are on a nice size micro card ? I asked because Im  looking to buy and download a few games that are a lot of blocks.  I have 208,665 blocks open and wanted to get like paper mario sticker star, harvest moon skytree and mario & Luigi paper jam just to name some. Sorry for the long message  and thanks for reading.




I'm currently running a 64 GB Micro SD, planning to upgrade to a 128 GB Micro SD when I can.


----------



## Nena (Nov 21, 2016)

OK well I have a 32 gb and since I  know nothing of formatting a memory card  guess I'm stuck with the 32 it's cool not complaining just wanted to know if I had room for those games. Thanks


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 21, 2016)

13 physical games currently. I don't like purchasing full games digitally since I can't sell them back plus I'm just working with my 3DS's natural storage.

ACNL
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
Etrian Odyssey 2 Untold: The Fafnir Knight
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Moon
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Fire Emblem Fates
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Monster Hunter Generations
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX
LoZ: Majora's Mask 3DS
Bravely Default

Had but sold back:
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Little Battlers Experience
LoZ: A Link Between Worlds
Paper Mario Sticker Star


----------



## Loriii (Nov 21, 2016)

Uhmm I think I have about 120+ physical and probably 20-30 digital. I'm still missing a lot of games that I want though


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't have that much lol. Pok?mon Rumble, Pok?mon Shuffle, Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, Pok?mon Sun, Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes, and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 21, 2016)

Nena said:


> OK well I have a 32 gb and since I  know nothing of formatting a memory card  guess I'm stuck with the 32 it's cool not complaining just wanted to know if I had room for those games. Thanks



If you have 202k open blocks, you have room for all 3 of those games easily.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 21, 2016)

Physical:
-SM3DL
-ACNL
-AC:HHD
-Fire Emblem Fates
-Pokemon Omega Ruby
-MK7

Pirated Currently Installed:
-Pokemon Sun and Moon
-Taiko No Tatsujin for 3DS (?)
-ACNL
-Nes Remix
-MK7
-Kirby Planet Robobot

Deleted bc reasons:
-Hatsune Miku ; DX
-NSMB2
-Pokemon Y
-Sticker Star
-Kirby Triple Deluxe
-Final Fantasy Explorers
-Sonic Lost World
-Paper Jam
-Triforce Heroes
-SSB4
And the list goes on...


----------



## lars708 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm not sure, I will try to make a list of them.
By the way, these are all games that have been released physically, I also have a few Virtual Console games and Nintendo 3DS Download Software games but I can't be bothered to list those as they are often very short and uninteresting games.

- Pilotwings Resort
- Super Mario 3D Land
- Mario Kart 7
- Mario Tennis Open
- New Super Mario Bros. 2
- Paper Mario: Sticker Star
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
- Luigi's Mansion 2
- Pok?mon Y
- Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
- Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
- Kirby Triple Deluxe
- Final Fantasy Explorers
- Tomodachi Life
- Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
- Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam Bros.
- Pok?mon Moon
- Shantae and the Pirate's Curse

19 I think, I might have forgotten about a game though...

Edit: I forgot about Sonic Generations.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 22, 2016)

Off the top of my head,

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Bit.Trip Saga
Bravely Default
Final Fantasy Explorers
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds (Digital)
Mario Kart 7
Monster Hunter 3: Ultimate
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Pokemon: Omega Ruby
Pokemon: Sun (As of tomorrow )
Pokemon: Y
Super Mario 3D Land (Digital)

Think there were a few others, but I guess they're not significant enough to remember.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

rayman 3d
super monkey ball
acnl
happy home designer
pokemon omega ruby
pokemon x
pokemon rumble world
fire emblem awakening
mario kart 7
monster hunter 4
ocarina of time
mario 3d world
kingdom hearts
tomodachi life
kid icarus: uprising
smash bros. 3ds
(i want moon + fe fates)


----------



## BriHope03 (Nov 24, 2016)

I have like 20 or so games rn :O


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2016)

2 physical that I'm gonna turn in for something else less trashy and then a few digital ones I can't really play because they lag like ****.


----------



## Joy (Nov 27, 2016)

-Physical
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Batman 2
Batman 3
The Lego Movie
Story of Seasons
Rune Factory 4
Stella Glow
Fire Emblem Awakening
Persona Q
Marvel Superheros
Fantasy Life

-Digital Download
Phoenix Wright Trilogy
Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies
Phoenix Wright Spirit of Justice

-Sold
Super Smash Bros


----------



## Vickie (Nov 27, 2016)

♥_ i currently only have 3,
animal crossing, pokemon x and pokemon sun,
hoping to get more games for christmas c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 27, 2016)

Admittedly, I wouldn't have known if you'd asked me this an hour ago, but this actually made me get interested/curious enough to go look.

Digital
Disney Magical World
Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies
Phoenix Wright: Spirit of Justice
Aikatsu! First Appeal (though it's really just like a demo for My Special Appeal)

Physical
ACNL
HHD
Disney Magical World 2
Olaf's Quest
Rune Factory 4
Virtue's Last Reward
Smash Bros
Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright
Barbie Dreamhouse Party
Cooking Mama 4
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Harvest Moon A New Beginning
Hometown Story
Nintendogs + Cats Toy Poodle & Friends
The Sims 3 Pets
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity
Zero Time Dilemma
Tomodachi Life
Pokemon X
Story of Seasons

I also have the Japanese version of ACNL Welcome Amiibo as well as Aikatsu! My Special Appeal on their way.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 28, 2016)

I only have ACNL, Colors! 3D, and Swapdoodle, because I've gotten bored of the 3DS after nearly 4 years of playing.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 28, 2016)

I only have a few.

Ocarina of Time 3D
Majora's Mask 3D
Tales of the Abyss
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Pok?mon Omega Ruby

I have more virtual console titles on my 3DS than I do 3DS games.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

I have:

New Leaf
Happy Home Designer
Nintendogs + Cats
Fantasy Life
Tomodachi Life
Paper Mario Sticker Star (my first 3DS game, actually)
The Sims 3

I think that's it. My collection is so pitiful, but I don't mind. The only games I'm really interested in playing are NL and HHD.


I want to get Pokemon Sun, soon though!


----------



## tieza (Dec 10, 2016)

bara_no_uta said:


> Admittedly, I wouldn't have known if you'd asked me this an hour ago, but this actually made me get interested/curious enough to go look.
> 
> Digital
> Disney Magical World
> ...



oh you like aikatsu! i really want to play one of the 3ds games but i haven't started watching aikatsu stars yet so was thinking it might be best to start with no.1 stage, but then my special appeal looks so cute!! ;-;

digital
acnl

physical
pokemon x 
pokemon moon
pokemon omega ruby
fantasy life
achhd
tomodachi life
fire emblem awakening
youkai watch jp version
pripara


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)

I have 3. Used to have 6 or 7 but someone stole all those. Actually, one of the 3 I have turned out to be the exact copy that was stolen! Talk about lucky.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

A new beginning
Story of seasons
Devil survivor 2
Pokemon y
Pokemon sun
Pokemon omega Ruby
Pokemon rumble blast
Acnl x3


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 11, 2016)

Hmmm I don't know. I'll list and count.

New Leaf
HHD
3D Land
Paper Jam
Sticker Star

I can't think of many more. I guess that's all.


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had my 3ds since 2011, so I've gathered quite a few games over the years(with more yet to come!)
ACNL
ACHHD
Kid Icarus Uprising
Tomodachi Life
Fantasy Life
Style Boutique Fashion Forward
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon AS
Nintendogs+cats Golden Retriever
Prof. Layton Miracle Mask
Prof. Layton x Phoenix Wright
Rayman 3D
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Super Pok?mon Rumble
SSB
Zelda OOT
Zelda MM
Triforce Heroes

And then I have some download games, which (I think) are all free:
Pok?mon Rumble World
Flipnote Studio 3D
Badge Arcade??(If that counts)

I did have more but Iran out of space and deleted them all.


----------



## zel (Dec 11, 2016)

Physical: Pokemon: X, OR, AS, Rumble Blast, Super Mystery Dungeon, Gates to Infinity, Sun
Animal Crossing New Leaf, Happy Home Designer
Zelda Ocarina of Time, Hyrule Warriors
SSB4, Kid Icarus Uprising, Xenoblade Chronicles, Fire Emblem Birthright, Rune Factory 4, Harvest Moon, Project Mirai, Taiko no Tatsujin, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, Monster Hunter Generations, Final Fantasy Explorers, Theatrhythm, Curtain Call, Bravely Default, Bravely Second, Etrian odyssey untold the millennium girl

Digitalokemon Y, Shuffle, Pokedex3D (does it count haha), Moon, Yellow
Theres probably more but I can't remember...makes me think of all the money i gave to nintendo...


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had the 3DS since the year it came out, and I have 9 ^-^
Ocarina of Time 
Majora's Mask
Pokemon Y
New Leaf
A Link Between Worlds
Smash
Bit Trip Saga
Mario and Sonic London
Sonic Generations


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 11, 2016)

I have

animal crossing new leaf
tomodachi life
yokai watch
majora's mask 3d
a link between worlds
link awakening
chase: cold case investigations
super mario bros deluxe
pokemon rumble
pokemon shuffle


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Um... A bunch so I just have to list them...

*Digital *
Pok?mon Art Academy
Fantasy Life

*Physical *
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Pok?mon Moon
Harvest Moon Skytree Village
Story of Seasons
Harvest Moon The Lost Valley
Harvest Moon A New Beginning
Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Legend of Zelda Triforce Heroes
Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds
Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Stella Glow

I also have a TON of DS and Virtual Console Games installed, but that is all of the specifically 3DS games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh duh! and Animal Crossing New Leaf! XD

I'm an idiot!


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

A whopping three whole games. Wow.

At least, physically. I have all three paths for Fire Emblem Fates as well (Birthright, Conquest, and whatever the Invisible Kingdom / middle path was called - Revelations I think?). Still of the opinion that they should've all been packaged together without the exorbitant price tag. If I'd known ahead of time I would've foregone Birthright altogther, and the third path is weak as hell but at least it lets me cherrypick the Birthright characters I liked so... meh. Still think I spent way too much money on it for what it is.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 14, 2016)

All I have is ACNL, Smash, and Ocarina of Time. I gotta say tho, I got smash as a present for Christmas or something and I regret getting it even though I didn't even pay for it lol. I expected so much more after playing brawl for years and then melee for a bit. Smash on 3ds is just really weird and it feels like its missing something so I could never get into it and only played it a handful of times.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 19, 2016)

I have 12 physical games and 0 digital games!


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 19, 2016)

Currently not many at all, just my favourites. Every 3DS Pok?mon game, Rune Factory 4, Fantasy Life, two Animal Crossing New Leaf and Mario Kart 7. There might be others I've forgotten about and I'm certain I have plenty of digital games too but at least physically that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 22, 2016)

I've got ACNL, ACHHD, Nintendogs and Cats, New Super Mario Bros 2, Mario Kart 7, Fire Emblem Awakening, Pokemon X, Zelda OoT, Zelda A Link Between Worlds, and Paper Mario Sticker Star. Lol all Nintendo games.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2016)

I only have one 3DS game, which is Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2016)

about 10-ish?


----------



## Koopa K (Dec 30, 2016)

Two digital, way too many physical. I hate digital because I am more likely to lose/break the console than the games lol.


----------



## rush55r (Dec 30, 2016)

I have 102 physical 3DS games and 1 downloaded game.
If you count DS games to i have 135 physical games


----------



## alesha (Dec 30, 2016)

Pok?mon Sun
Pok?mon Moon
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon
Yo-Kai Watch x2
Super Mario Maker 
Super Smash Bros.
ACNL x3
ACHHD x2
Nintendogs + Cats- Golden Retriever
My Exotic Farm
Moshi Monsters Katsuma Unleashed
Moshlings Theme Park
Lego Jurassic World
Mario Kart 7
Lego Marvel Super Heroes Universe In Peril
Puzzler Mind Gym 3D
Lego Hobbit
Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games 
The Adventures Of Tintin The secret Of The Unicorn 

Some of them are for when family visit or to remember what I liked in the past. I did have more but I sold them. I also have a few DS games left from my DS lite, but most went missing...

Oh, I also have New Super Mario Bros. 2-special edition pre-installed on my 2DS.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 7, 2017)

Not many, I spend 99% of my 3DS time playing Animal Crossing or Pokemon. I have a couple cooking mama games too because they're lit.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a lot of 3ds games. omg.
Let me try to list them all:
Pokemon Moon
Pokemon X
Pokemon Sapphire 
Pokemon Ruby
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
Harvest Moon ( i have two different series but i forgot the name)
Animal Crossing New Leaf ( i have 3 copies)
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
Mario 3d Land
Fantasy Life
Mario Kart 7
Tomodachi Life
Nintend dogs

I think that's it? This is all on top of my head. Haha


----------



## Corrie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'll actually list mine since I have my case here right beside me. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Story of Seasons
Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Kirby Planet Robobot
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
Mario Kart 7
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon 
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D 
Super Mario Maker 3DS
Corpse Party


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 12, 2017)

I prefer physical copies. And I have over 20+ games.. I'm actually too scared to count.


----------



## Katie1313 (Jan 12, 2017)

39 not including virtual console or mini games from the eshop.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have 5 physical games: Mario Kart 7, New Super Mario Bros 2, ACNL, LOZ Majora's Mask 3D, and LOZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
I also have 4 Virtual console games: Super Mario World, LOZ Oracle of Ages, LOZ Oracle of Seasons, and LOZ Link's Awakening

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 5 physical games: Mario Kart 7, New Super Mario Bros 2, ACNL, LOZ Majora's Mask 3D, and LOZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
I also have 4 Virtual console games: Super Mario World, LOZ Oracle of Ages, LOZ Oracle of Seasons, and LOZ Link's Awakening


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2017)

*Physical - 15*
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Fire Emblem Awakening
LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
LoZ: Majora's Mask 3D
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
Monster Hunter Generations
Pokemon X
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon Sun
Star Fox 64 3D
Senran Kagura Burst
Senran Kagura 2 Deep Crimson
Tetris
Yoshi's New Island

*Digital - 7*
Shantae
Shantae: Risky's Revenge
Shantae and the Pirate's Curse
Mighty Switch Force
Megaman Collection
Nano Assault GX*
Retro City Rampage*

(*Got those in a Nintendo Humble Bundle. Wouldn't have gotten them otherwise...There were a few others in that bundle, but they were utter trash, so I deleted them).


----------



## Romaki (Feb 9, 2017)

2 lol


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 9, 2017)

I think I have 12 physical games and 2 digital ?? not sure.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 9, 2017)

*Physical*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kirby: Planet Robobot
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Pok?mon Sun
Pok?mon Moon
7th Dragon III Code: VFD
Blazblue Continuum Shift II

*Digital*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Etrian Odyssey IV: Legend of the Titan
Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl
Etrian Mystery Dungeon
The Binding Of Isaac: Rebirth
Conception II: Children of the Seven Stars
Witch & Hero
Boxboy!
Dr. Mario: Miracle Cure
Kirby Fighters Deluxe
Pocket Card Jockey
Azure Striker Gunvolt
3D Fantasy Zone: Opa-Opa Bros.
3D Fantasy Zone II W

*Virtual Console*
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 3
Yoshi
The Legend of Zelda
Kid Icarus
Balloon Fight
Super Mario World
Kirby's Adventure
Pok?mon Yellow
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Wario Land 4

I have waaaaayyyyyy more Digital/Virtual Console games than the ones shown. I just don't feel like posting them all... I'd be here forever.)


----------



## StarUrchin (Feb 9, 2017)

I now have Legend of Zelda Trifroce Heroes, Ocarina of Time, and Link Between Worlds. Pokemon Black 2, Y, Alpha Sapphire, and Sun. 2 Copies of Animal Crossing: New Leaf. New Super Mario Bros 2 and Chibi Robo. :> I got 3 of these games from a Gamestop Bundle!


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 9, 2017)

13 physical, and three digital I believe.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 11, 2017)

I have Happy Home Designer, Animal Crossing New Leaf, Mario Kart 7, New Super Mario Bros 2, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Pokemon Moon, Pokemon X, and Tomodachi Life. So I have 8 3Ds games total, plus 15 older DS games


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 13, 2017)

Physical:
Pok?mon Platinum
Pok?mon Soul Silver
Pok?mon White
Pok?mon White2
Pok?mon X
Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
Pok?mon Moon

ACNL
AC: HDD

Project Mirai Dx
Fire Emblem: Birthright
PersonaQ: Shadow of the Labyrinth
Smash Bros
LOZ: Majora's Mask

Digital:
AVGN Adventures
LOZ: Ocarina of Time

Virtual Console:
Pok?mon Blue
Lufia: The Legend Returns
Castlevania 3: Dracula's Curse


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 13, 2017)

*Physical:*

- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Fire Emblem Awakening
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Pokemon Sun
- Pokemon Omega Ruby
- Freakyforms Deluxe

*Digital:*

- Pokemon Y
- Kid Icarus Uprising
- Story of Seasons
- Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh jeez, I only have three games . 3 .;

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf
2. Pokemon X 
3. Pokemon Moon

All of them are physical copies


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 13, 2017)

physical-
animal crossing new leaf
the legend of zelda: ocarina of time
super smash bros
pokemon super mystery dungeon
pokemon sun
nintendogs + cats
harvest moon 3d: a new beginning
tomodachi life
harvest moon: a tale of two towns
yoshi's new island
hatsune miku project mirai dx

digital-
happy home designer
conception ii: children of the seven stars
(plus some other games like pokemon red, pokemon yellow, earthbound, super mario bros., harmoknight, the legend of dark witch)


----------



## Bui (Feb 13, 2017)

*Physical*

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon X
Rayman Origins
Steel Diver
Yo-Kai Watch

*Digital*

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
doodle jump adventure
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Y
Tomodachi Life


----------



## Blueberrie (Feb 20, 2017)

not enough if you ask me. i'll only buy games that i'm familiar with, my partner is more of the gamer than what i am he's more adventurous. i own a few of the pokemon games, animal crossing, professor layton games and new super mario bros 2 and share a copy of the mario kart 7 since i lost mine. not that i play with it often anyway.


----------

